# Audio Problems with Lady and The Tramp (Blu-ray Diamond Edition)



## ndurantz (Aug 10, 2008)

Hi All,

I have my equipment listed in my sig so hopefully that will answer any questions on what I am using. I have a strange thing happening when I watch Lady and the Tramp blu-ray with my kids. The 7.1 Master audio track plays fine on my 5.1 system until the scene where the women and men are gathered together in the house separately prior to the baby being born (sorry I don't have the exact time in the playback).

That scene really throws audio around the room like it should, mimicking what it sounds like to be at a party or social gathering. However, after that scene when things should return to "normal," the spacious, echo-y sound stage remains for the remainder of the movie.

I have not experienced this with any other blu-rays or DVDs and cannot find anyone else having this issue when I search the web.

Any ideas what might be going on? Thoughts/suggestions are appreciated!


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I don't see your signature at all. :huh: It could be some sort of switching issue though.


----------



## ndurantz (Aug 10, 2008)

mechman said:


> I don't see your signature at all. :huh: It could be some sort of switching issue though.


Sorry about that and thanks for the reply! I added my equip below. So how would I go about checking on a switching issue? Could it be the firmware on the Denon? I haven't upgraded it since I purchased the unit a few years back b/c I can't do it myself, so it will cost me $50 to get done. Maybe start with resetting the microprocessor and then taking it in for a firmware upgrade if that doesn't fix it?

Home Theater System:
Receiver - Denon AVR1909
Speakers - Orb Mod 1s (5 channel)
Sub - Orb Super 8
TV - Vizio E3D420VX
Blu-Ray - Samsung BD-E59
CD/SACD/DVDA - Yamaha DVD C961
Media Center - Apple TV (Gen. 2)
Gaming System - Nintendo Wii


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

Does the problem happen when you use any of the other audio streams on the Blu-Ray? Have you set your Blu-Ray player to bitstream the audio signal to your receiver and/or looked for a firmware update for the player?

I'll see if my friend has that movie and I'll try it on my system, he has a ton of family movies and I also use the Denon 1909.


----------



## ndurantz (Aug 10, 2008)

Infrasonic said:


> Does the problem happen when you use any of the other audio streams on the Blu-Ray? Have you set your Blu-Ray player to bitstream the audio signal to your receiver and/or looked for a firmware update for the player?
> 
> I'll see if my friend has that movie and I'll try it on my system, he has a ton of family movies and I also use the Denon 1909.


I will have to go home and check. I think I have it set to bitstream running to my Denon via HDMI. I am pretty sure the firmware on the Sammy is up to date, but it has done this with both the Sammy and my older Sony, so I am guessing it is an issue with the Denon. I appreciate you checking into this for me! :T


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

Sorry it has taken so long to get back to you but my friend does not have The Lady and the Tramp Blu-Ray 

Have you made any progress figuring out the problem?


----------

